# Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Review



## darkKO (4. Dezember 2008)

So...hab mir heute den Freezer Xtreme von Arctic Cooling gegönnt...Da es ja so gut wie keine Reviews vom neuen Freezer gibt, dacht ich mir ich schreib selbst mal ein bisserl dazu...

Konfig siehe Sig...

Hatte vorher nen nen Xcilence Icebreaker 64 und den Boxed Kühler verbaut. Der Icebreaker ist nen Tick besser als der Boxed (zumindestens auf hoher Drehzahl), hat mich aber nich wirklich zufriedengestellt. Deshalb musste ein neuer her...Da ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit AC gemacht habe, dachte ich mir ich teste mal den neuen Freezer Xtreme...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder wie er verbaut aussieht:

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7536/pc2mc4.jpg
 
http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/1705/pc1so2.jpg

Der Einbau war zwar etwas fummelig, aber nicht wirklich ein Problem. Dem Kühler liegen die Halteklammern für AM2/AM2+ und eine Pushpin Vorrichtung für den S775 bei. Weiteres Zubehör ist bis auf nen Aufkleber keins dabei.

Auf der Kupferplate ist bereits Paste in Form der AC MX-2 aufgetragen. Ersatzpaste ist keine dabei (Schade eigentlich...). Beim Einbau muss man aufpassen, das die Paste nicht zu arg verwischt wird, was sich leider als nicht so einfach rausgestellt hat...

Im Vergleich zum Boxed Kühler ist auf jedenfall ein klarer Temperaturabstieg zu verzeichnen (ca. 6-10 Grad, je nach Beanspruchung).

Hier ein Screen vom Bios nach dem ersten Einschalten:

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5834/biostempdg5.jpg

 Hier ein Screen vom Idle (Cool´n Quiet - OFF, Bios PWM - OFF) mit Everest Ultimate:

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/7593/temp1ij7.jpg

Und hier nach ca. 1ner Stunde Farcry 2:

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7244/temp2po1.jpg

Alles in allem bin ich erst mal zufrieden mit dem neuem Freezer...werd mich demnächst mal ans Overclocken machen, kann dann bei Interesse nen Update des Treads machen...

P.S.: Sorry für die Quali der Bilder...sind mit nem Handy gemacht...


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen, 

Ich habe da so ein doofes gefühl.....

Bist du sicher, dass die angezeigten Temperaturen wirklich so niedrig sind ???

Wenn ja, liegst du falsch.

Das ist einfach ein auslesefehler, versuchs mal mit CoreTemp, und mach mal ein BIOS update, dann kannst du uns die temperaturen nochmal zeigen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## darkKO (4. Dezember 2008)

Bios Update hab ich erst heut Nacht gemacht ( aktuelle Vers. 1.40 vom 16.10.2008 )

CoreTemp:


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Dezember 2008)

Wir warm ist es denn bei dir? eine CPU-Temp von 14°C z.B. würde bedeuten, dass der Raum mit dem CP vielleicht 0°C warm ist. Rein physikalisch *muss* die Temp der CPU deutlich über der Raumtemeperatur liegen, alles andere ist ein Auslesefehler.

BTW: Die Fotos solltest du hier im Forum als Anhang hochladen, dann werde nsie direkt angezeigt. Geht beim Beitragschreiben/Editieren mit dem Heftklammersymbol oder weiter unten über den Button "Anhänge verwalten"


----------



## Robär (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass deine Sensoren defekt sind, die Temperaturen sind einfach nur Quatsch. Wie Adrenalize schon schrieb: Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden.


----------



## Willy Thunder (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll man mit Luft unter Zimmertemp kühlen  lol


----------



## Shibi (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen, so sieht man nur die Links. 

Vielleicht ist bei ihm ja (wie bei mir seit gestern  ) die Heizung ausgefallen und bei ihm hats 5°C im Zimmer.


----------



## darkKO (4. Dezember 2008)

Heizung hab ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht angehabt......ausserdem hab ich mein Fenster die ganze Zeit auf (ich mags wenns kalt ist...)...is kein Scherz...

Is jetzt aber nich so kalt...

Für mich ist ja auch erstmal der Reiter "CPU Temp" entscheidend, dass die einzelnen Coretemps nicht wirklich stimmen können, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Die "CPU Temp" liegt ja meist so zwischen 32 - 42 Grad, das sollte doch eigentlich i.O. sein, oder ?


----------



## Shibi (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das kommt hin. Ist auf alle Fälle ein normaler Wert.

PS: Meine Heizung wurde heute nachmittag repariert.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. Dezember 2008)

ja und die Lautstärke?

da haste leider gar nix erwähnt.


----------



## darkKO (4. Dezember 2008)

Ok stimmt...

Da ich ja nun kein Messgerät "rumliegen" hab, kann ich nur subjektive berichten...also, bei mir läuft der Freezer auf Hochtouren (ca. 1500 upm) und ist immer noch leiser als der Boxed oder der Icebreaker.


----------



## Fabi-O (4. Dezember 2008)

Hrm, ich als Silentfanatiker finde den verbauten Lüfter in meinem Xtreme ziemlich schlecht, macht Lagergeräusche. Zudem kann man den Kühler auf Am2-Sockeln nur waagrecht montieren, eigentlich ne Frechheit.


----------



## ahe1977 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

hab mir auch den Freezer Xtreme geholt  warum?

der Kühler an sich ist nicht schlecht-naja der Lüfter 

dat geht auch besser...

versuche grad einen noise anzupassen an den originalen Halter 

schwierig ,  aber das wird schon...

von der Kühlleistung ist er ganz in Ordnung 

(-9° bis -10° bei hälfte Drehzahl eines AC 7 Pro)

Cpu ist C2Q 6600@3Ghz

Screen hängt an...

werde berichten wie es mit Lüfterumbau voran geht 

bis denne...


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung zum Freezer Xtreme:

Fummelige Montage auf 775er Systemen - die Pushpins sind wahre Sensibelchen; einer ist bereits bei der ersten Montage zerbrochen. Wenn das Retentionmodul montiert ist, kann der CPU-Sockel nicht mehr geoeffnet werden. Die Koepfe der Schrauben, mit denen der Kuehlkoerper mit dem Retentionmodul verschraubt wird, sind viel zu klein und machen ein Abrutschen beim Verschrauben wahrscheinlich; ausserdem sind die Schrauben sehr kurz und Erfordern einen bedenklich hohen Druck zum Verschrauben - was ebenfalls ein Abrutschen geradezu provoziert.

Der Luefter wird zwischen die beiden Haelften des Kuehlkoerpers eingeklemmt - haelt besser, als es klingt und vibriert auch nicht. Leider erzeugt der Luefter bereits bei mittlerer Drehzahl ein unangenehmes Luftrauschen.

Die Kuehlleistung selbst ist ordentlich, aber nicht weltbewegend und wiegt meiner Meinung nach die genannten Nachteile nicht auf. Ein KAMA CROSS oder ANGLE von SCYTHE etwa ist zum gleichen Preis zu bekommen, kuehlt nicht schlechter, ist aber einfacher zu montieren und selbst bei voller Drehzahl leiser.


----------



## darkKO (5. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema CoreTemp hab ich das hier in nem anderem Forum endeckt:



> zu Problem 1:
> Ich hätte die CoreTemp readme.txt genauer lesen sollen, da steht dann nämlich, dass es bei den 65nm CPU's von AMD mit neuen Steppings zu Auslesefehlern kommt. Sprich CoreTemp funktioniert damit nit!



Hätt ich vielleicht auch mal lesen sollen...

Ich dachte mir, das ich euch das soeben endeckte nicht vorenthalten sollte, könnte ja für den einen oder anderen auch interessant sein...


----------

